# Chicken hasnt laid in several days



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a Delaware hen that hasn't laid in nearly a week. She was bitten by a dog, and has laid only one egg since then. Her wounds seem to be healing up nicely but I'm worried she may be becoming egg bound. Any advice?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sometimes they will stop ovulating due to shock of any kind, a move from one farm to another, etc. Just give her time and she'll get back on track.


----------

